# Part P certification



## MIK (Jul 22, 2015)

If anybody can help ..i recently completed c&g 2365(Buildings and structure level 3)now i wnat to do testing and inspecting ,,do i have to do Part P for domestic work or i am fine to do the domestic work without Part P..not really sure ??


----------



## Essex (Feb 4, 2015)

Part P is a building regulation not a qualification.


----------

